# Holographic sight search



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey guys, looking for some info or opinions on holographic or even red dot sights for my new shotgun. Looking for something durable as I'll be chasing dogs in nasty swamp brush and thickets in cold weather. Any thoughts ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Bueller.....Bueller ???


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey bud personally I think if youre gonna go holographic it has to be eotech. Best in the industry and order direct from manufacturer at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Been thinking about it. I know cry once,buy once but Geez ! May have to stick with my red dot for another year. It's helped kill a few turkeys along the way.


----------



## LsuHunter (Dec 1, 2011)

I have to agree with the eotech as far as holographic sights go. If you like red dot, there are plenty of good ones at all price ranges.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

eotech is the way to go Tom....save them pennies !


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Do the holographic use batteries?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Most of them use the cr123 battery. I believe that's the number. I have a tru-glo that's been very good. Just thought about trying something else. Don's right, better save my paper route money ! LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I started cheap and stayed cheap still using the same three I started with many many moons ago. Would I like to have a fancy one sure would but hey if you are using a shotgun all you need to do is see a red dot right ? I shoot with both eyes open and have never had a problem.

As for the brands Red dot, Barskla, Tru glow I have one of each. when you add more than one dot you can get confused when you have a fast shot.


----------



## jd_86 (Nov 8, 2011)

I hhave a holographic sight on my shotgun and im not a big fan on it, im kind of a little guy, 5'34", and I have to pick my head up off the stock to see out of it. As for durability, I have put it through some thick stuff and it has held up for about three years now. Oh by the way I have a mueller I think its called, with the four different display options (small red dot, large red dot, and so on) and it has an auto brightness which is nice too. I will look to see what model number it is tonight and repost it.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I just picked up a EOtech for an upper reciever for an AR upper assembly I am going to get. I am putting the cart before the horse.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I like your way of thinking Knapper ! Now you HAVE to get the AR going !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a good way to do it Tom...Just don't try that logic on the wife. Just do it.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

HMMMMM. Man, don't get me thinking about building one just yet. Haven't even got my R-15 good and broke in yet. LOL


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The EOTech is tough enough to stand up to my JD Jones custom .45/70 Contender with stiff loads and has for many years, although it is a Bushnell HoloSight made by EOTech.

I also use an Aimpoint Hunter on a Browning BAR and it is actually better in low light than the HoloSight.

Both are expensive compared to the average red dot sight.

Cheap red dots always reflect their superimposed dot into the eye of the shooter in low light and in so doing, overpower the object being viewed.

If low-light hunting is a priority, stay away from the cheap red dot sights. Otherwise, they are acceptable.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Glen.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have tried red dot sights but found that they lacked the battery life in cold weather and so have stayed away from them until now and have one that takes 2ea. AA batteries.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The tru-glo I've been using hasn't seen anything colder than maybe 30 degrees so I'll let you guys know. May still go with an EOTech somewhere down the road. One of the reasons for it is my eyesight is getting real rough and even wearing glasses I'm having a hard time seeing even the bright open sights on the darn gun. Can't seem to focus well, that's with both eyes open and one eye closed. Tried both to no avail. And a sight bead ? Forget it ! LOL BTW, What kind are you using now Knapper ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

knapper said:


> I have tried red dot sights but found that they lacked the battery life in cold weather and so have stayed away from them until now and have one that takes 2ea. AA batteries.


Battery life on the Aimpoint Hunter is 50,000 hours!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I just got an EOTech 512 unit that was on sale for less than I could mail order. I plan on using rechargeable batteries and carry extras any way due to the time out in the cold. I have not had any battery life problems with any of my calls in the cold where the battery life was not able to last but, I have to cover all options when I leave the area where I park and walk or ride a snowmobile. I am not using nicad batteries so I can recharge them with peace of mind about them getting a shorteded life that would make them less than usable. Unrelated to this subject I use dry lubes such as food grade silicon that dries with no residue and does not smell that we humans can smell. The AR's will work in cold temps that way.


----------



## Allfoul'dup (Jan 5, 2012)

Eotech for sure. I have the xps-2 its the shorter one. I also have the magnifier and love the setup. The magnifier i have is a 5X off brand and kinda regret the cheaper one. About to change it to a eotech magnifier which is a 3X. But dont cut corners get what you want from the get go and you will save a little and will be happier. Just my O2.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you. As the saying goes, buy once, cry once ! LOL


----------

